# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Đầu cắt ER16&ER20

## legiao

Cần mua đầu cắt er16 hoặc er20 loại như hình của bác racing boy bác nào có dư alo dùm

----------


## legiao

Cần mua 1 đc 5 pha mả pk569-aw/pk569-bw/hoặc BC/AC

----------

